# Sữa công thức là gì ? Sữa công thức có tốt không ?



## thuypham (16/6/18)

*Sữa công thức hay còn gọi là sữa bột trẻ em được sản xuất riêng cho trẻ sơ sinh và dưới 1 tuổi giàu chất đạm, béo, vitamin, canxi, protein, axitamin,... và có thể thay thế sữa mẹ. Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu sâu hơn xem sữa công thức có tốt không nhé!*

*

*​
Nhiều bố mẹ nghe sữa công thức thì rất quen tai nhưng khi được hỏi kĩ hơn về sữa công thức là sữa như thế nào hay bố mẹ có biết những lợi ích và tác hại của sữa công thức đem lại không thì hầu như bố mẹ nào cũng đều lúng túng không thể trả lời ngay được.

*Sữa công thức là gì ?*
Thực chất sữa công thức hay còn gọi là sữa bột trẻ em là loại sữa bột được sản xuất riêng cho các bé sơ sinh tới dưới 1 tuổi. Trong đó các thành phần chủ yếu được mô phỏng theo công thức hóa học từ sữa mẹ có thể dùng để thay thế một phần hoặc thay thế hoàn toàn sữa mẹ trong trường hợp mẹ thiếu sữa hoặc mất sữa.

Sữa công thức cũng được hiểu theo một nghĩa khác là những loại thực phẩm dành cho trẻ bú bình hoặc ăn thức ăn trộn từ bột trộn nước hoặc chất lỏng ví dụ sữa công thức pha sẵn dạng lỏng cho trẻ em và người già. Các loại sữa công thức này rất giàu chất đạm, béo, vitamin, canxi, protein, axitamin,… bên cạnh đó một số loại sữa bột cho trẻ còn cung cấp thêm một số dưỡng chất bổ sung đặc biệt như: choline, DHA, ARA, beta-glucan, prebiotic… giúp trẻ có một cơ thể khỏe mạnh với sự tăng trưởng chiều cao, cân nặng và não bộ, thị giác, cảm xúc, các kĩ năng giao tiếp, giải quyết vấn đề,….

*Sữa công thức có tốt không ?*
Để đánh giá một loại sữa công thức tốt hay không có rất nhiều yếu tố quyết định như quy trình sản xuất, đơn vị sản xuất, nguyên liệu sạch, nguồn gốc sữa, quy trình phân phối chính hãng không hay hàng giả, hàng nhái,…

Đối với trẻ sơ sinh thì sữa mẹ là nguồn dinh dưỡng thiết yếu và tốt nhất cho con. Mẹ nên cho con bú tối thiểu là 6 tháng – 24 tháng đầu đời để con được hưởng trọn vẹn nguồn dinh dưỡng từ sữa mẹ. Tuy nhiên điều kiện kinh tế xã hội càng phát triển, các mẹ thường dễ bị stress hay phải đi làm sớm dẫn tới các trường hợp bị thiếu sữa hay mất sữa, con từ chối sữa mẹ thì sữa công thức lại là nơi các mẹ đặt chân tới với kì vọng giúp con phát triển tối đa.

Như vậy bản chất của sữa công thức là tốt. Sữa công thức ra đời giúp các gia đình giải quyết được rất nhiều vấn đề về chiều cao, cân nặng, não bộ, thị giác, cảm xúc, các kĩ năng giao tiếp, giải quyết vấn đề,… Tuy nhiên, do mù quáng trước lợi nhuận, bỏ rơi cái tâm với trẻ em, nhiều đơn vị sản xuất đã làm trái các quy định về sản xuất sữa công thức hợp chuẩn gây ra nhiều tác hại cho bé và được cả dư luận xã hội lên tiếng tẩy chay.

Theo quy định thì sữa công thức bình thường phải được lấy ra từ sữa của những con bò bình thường không sử dụng bất kì chất kháng sinh nào. Trong sữa không có chứa các thành phần nào có hại cho sự phát triển của bé và quy trình sản xuất khép kín, các thành phần dinh dưỡng phải tuân theo chuẩn nhất định để đảm bảo sự phát triển là tốt cho trẻ. Nếu sữa công thức được làm từ những con bò có tiêm kháng sinh thì những chất còn dư trong cơ thể bò sẽ tồn đọng trong sữa khiến các bé uống phải sữa công thức có hại sẽ có khả năng bị dậy thì sớm, phì các bộ phận cơ thể,… ảnh hưởng tới xương và bị dối loạn tiêu hóa cùng các chức năng khác.

*Tạm kết*: Sữa công thức có tốt nhưng chỉ tốt khi bố mẹ dùng đúng lúc đúng thời gian mà thôi. Chúng tôi lấy ví dụ:

*Trường hợp 1*: mẹ đủ sữa có thể cho con bú tới 24 tháng tuổi thì quá tuyệt vời, sau khi cai sữa mẹ có thể cho con ăn các thức ăn đặc và sinh hoạt bình thường như các thành viên khác trong gia đình.

*Trường hợp 2*: mẹ đi làm sớm chỉ có thể cho con ti mẹ trong 4 – 6 tháng đầu đời thì mẹ có 2 lựa chọn:

Lựa chọn thứ nhất sau khi cai sữa mẹ tiếp tục cho con uống sữa công thức dành riêng cho lứa tuổi của bé tới khi 2 tuổi thì cai sữa cho con và cho con ăn đặc, sinh hoạt như các thành viên khác trong gia đình.
Lựa chọn thứ 2 sau khi cai sữa mẹ tiếp tục cho con uống sữa hạt (mẹ say các loại hạt ra và tự làm sữa cho con uống như hạt sen, hạt óc chó, yến mạch,….)
*Trường hợp 3*: mẹ đột ngột mất sữa hoặc thiếu sữa thì mẹ có thể làm tương tự như trường hợp 2.

Qua bài viết này với những thông tin mà chúng tôi cung cấp hi vọng rằng đã giúp được cho bố mẹ hiểu đúng hơn về sữa công thức cũng như những cái lợi, hại mà nó có thể mang tới cho con bạn cùng những lựa chọn gợi mở để tùy vào nhu cầu và hoàn cảnh của gia đình mà bố mẹ có thể dễ dàng lựa chọn một cách phù hợp nhất.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Sữa chứa nhiều canxi cần thiết cho trẻ nhỏ . ngoài dùng sữa , cả mẹ và bé nên dùng thêm các thực phẩm giàu canxi nhé.


----------



## thaixuan (24/7/19)

Nếu bé không chịu uống sữa công thức thì sao các mẹ ơi?


----------



## tamngo (24/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Nếu bé không chịu uống sữa công thức thì sao các mẹ ơi?


Vậy mẹ cho bé uống sữa hữu cơ nhập khẩu xem sao. Tuy giá hơi mắc xíu nhưng tốt cho bé lắm luôn í mẹ.


----------



## thaixuan (24/7/19)

tamngo nói:


> Vậy mẹ cho bé uống sữa hữu cơ nhập khẩu xem sao. Tuy giá hơi mắc xíu nhưng tốt cho bé lắm luôn í mẹ.



Bé nhà mẹ có đang uống hem? Mua ở đâu bạn nhỉ?


----------



## tamngo (24/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Bé nhà mẹ có đang uống hem? Mua ở đâu bạn nhỉ?


Ah bé nhà mình đang uống sữa hữu cơ nhập khẩu Daioni í, tốt lắm, trộm vía giờ bé nhanh nhẹn, lém lỉnh. Mình hay mua bên cửa hàng chuyên bán thực phẩm hữu cơ NTmart í, thấy các mẹ trên diễn đàn chỉ nhiều lắm í. Bạn tham khảo thử nhé.


----------



## kim ngân (25/9/19)

Sữa công thức cho bé thường có dạng bột, nhưng bên cạnh đó sữa công thức thường nóng và dễ gây cho bé bị táo bón. Mình từng bị lâm vào hoàn cảnh cả 2 mẹ con cùng mệt mỏi vì bé bị táo bón, mình cũng có đi tham khảo thì bạn bè nói mình nên thay đổi sữa công cho bé bằng sữa mát. Mình cũng không hiểu sữa mát là gì thì mình có đi tìm hiểu và sữa có thương hiệu Wakodo của Nhật Bản, mình cho bé uống và thấy tình trạng táo bón của trẻ bớt nhiều, mẹ có thể tham khảo thử nhé.


----------

